# Best Buy for up to 90% LTV



## Brendan Burgess (9 Oct 2017)

Updated 26 July 2018 for Ulster Bank and KBC cuts. Note KBC's rates are effective from 3rd September

This Best Buy table should be read in conjunction with this thread:
* How to go about choosing a mortgage*


----------



## Brendan Burgess (26 Jul 2018)

I have updated this table. Corrections welcome. 

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (26 Jul 2018)

*Best buy for First Time Buyers or new customers *





*Best buy for switchers *




I have used the KBC one year rate so this assumes that after one year,  a similar competitive rate will be available from KBC.  But using the KBC three year fixed rate of 2.65% would change the net interest paid to €4,950 which would still make it a best buy.


----------



## Mehaul (8 May 2019)

Is there a more recent thread with the latest best buys?


----------



## RedOnion (8 May 2019)

@Mehaul 
Have a look at the <50% one.
Most fixed rates apply to all LTVs now, and AIB have best variable rates.

https://www.askaboutmoney.com/threa...e-the-lowest-mortgage-rates-available.205864/

Create a post if you've a specific scenario to look at, and you'll get opinions.


----------

